
Writing a GCC back end - ingve
https://kristerw.blogspot.com/2017/08/writing-gcc-backend_4.html
======
bogomipz
TL:DR - This is a blog post about writing a blog post on the subject in the
future.

The title is very misleading, it should reflect the fact that this a blog post
about writing a blog post about the subject in the future.

~~~
dang
Yes, that's annoying, like the 'announcement of an announcement' category
which is the gold standard of offtopicness.

On HN we wait until the substance is available.

------
Mayzie
Has barely even started. Would've probably been better to post it to HN once a
significant portion of it has been completed and we could all read through it.

Would be super interesting to read the final product though. I'll keep my eyes
out on HN for it :-)

It would also be super interesting to see the (significant) differences
between writing a GCC backend and one for LLVM, too.

------
atgreen
I did this very thing a while back:
[http://atgreen.github.io/ggx/](http://atgreen.github.io/ggx/)

The GNU toolchain sources haven't changed that much, so it may still be a
useful reference.

~~~
tonyg
This looks really useful. Thank you for the link.

------
ghatageanup
For anyone who wants all the stuff that was expected to be in the link:
[https://www.cse.iitb.ac.in/grc/gcc-
workshop-13/index.php?pag...](https://www.cse.iitb.ac.in/grc/gcc-
workshop-13/index.php?page=slides)

